# PSI test info Virginia



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

You marking up your code book shows you did the work of researching where to mark up. Study guide is just leading you to the answer.
I've said this before a test is to show YOU what you know or that you know where to get the information. This field is not a guessing game, that is why we can use reference information in tests. But in real life no one is going to give you the cliff notes. The ones that buy the study guides that lead you to the answers that are on the test are not doing themselves any good.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

I was wrong too, read a little further down it says your not allowed to write in your reference books, so you can highlight the crap out of them, and use permanent only tabs, you can't write anything in the books themselves.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I clicked on this thinking pounds per square inch gauging.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

American Electricians Handbook 16th Edition I believe they do not update that book they just change the cover. Can't believe they reference this book.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

brian john said:


> American Electricians Handbook 16th Edition I believe they do not update that book they just change the cover. Can't believe they reference this book.


I have the 9th edition from when I was in apprenticeship school.
We had a few lessons that required using it.
That was probably the only time in the last 45 years that book was opened.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

wiz1997 said:


> I have the 9th edition from when I was in apprenticeship school.
> We had a few lessons that required using it.
> That was probably the only time in the last 45 years that book was opened.


In 51 years I have rarely used this book, tried like the devil to use it but most of the information that I really need was available in a much simpler format/book.


----------

